# GIVEAWAY! 1000 likes + 2000 Posts



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes folks, it's true!

It seems that my posts are a game of two halves. One thousand liked, the other thousand (pending) tolerated 

In thanks for your 1000 blessings and the goodness of this forum, I shall celebrate and share the goodness in the form of the #2 Sigma Slingshot as feature in this thread:http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26052-from-out-of-the-scrap-bin-sigma/

Sigma #2 is made of Kwila, Spruce, Nyatoh and Meranti





But wait, there's more!!

It's not going to be a simple case of an "I'm In" and a draw. You must entertain me with your shooting prowess!

This is *The Dreaded 165 Yard Shot at the End of the World!*

As per the 1000 post giveaway, this is a cumulative shoot. You need to total 165 yards in as few shots as possible.

~ ie: One shot at 165 yards (150m) or ten at 16.5 yards or whatever you like.

Some rules:


Minimum of 10 Yards range (9.14m)
Any ammo, any slingshot
Target is one standard sized aluminium soda can 
One hit per shot, max (the Jaximus rule)
The tie breaker will be how long it takes from your first shot til your last hit - faster is better
Bending of rules is tolerated if your performance is particularly amusing
Rube Goldberg machines are allowed
Anyone, anywhere is eligible to enter
The contest lasts from now until my 2000th post is made

YouTube video of your shooting with distances verified in some way is the preferred form of evidence. Photos, newspaper clippings, radio reports and oathes sworn on the comic book of your choice along with witness testimony similarly sworn (and other forms of media) will be accepted with scepticism inversely proportional to the entertainment value of the submission.

*YAY! GO!!*


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

YES! FINALLY!

I'm all over this, broseph.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

PS - As per last time, if you're doing some amazing shooting, save your videos of it for later in the comp so as not to scare everyone else off


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ooo i think this will be a good chance to practice videos, i;m in! hope my battery and bearing supply lasts lol


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

As the "winner" of ash's last contest, the gentlemanly thing for me to do is back out and let someone else enjoy ash's wonderful work. Given my prior conduct it should surprise no one that I intend compete and win. CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmmmm. :naughty: Them prizes are looking mighty tempting! What are you guys waiting for?


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I like this push towards working for prizes !! well see what I can throw together!?!?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

not even one single video yet hmmmmm


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

They're all plotting nefarious alternatives to the obvious :naughty:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

It is my intention to shoot a legitimate video tomorrow. Nothing spectacular, just something to get my name in the hat in case ash goes on a 150 post spree overnight.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

+1


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

+1


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

:king:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

OK...no one is putting up anything, so Ash isn't posting much. I'll get the ball rolling just so some of you will get out and start shooting. For you viewing boredom I present:

1.) A not so good showing....20 shots at 17 yards.






2.) A judgment call. At 2:17 there is a shot that sounds good but doesn't seem to move the can...and I've watched it many times. I heard it when I shot it so I counted it at the time. I'll let Ash make the call. I'm also sure that someone with more room to shoot (Jax or Treefork just to name a couple :wave will come in and make this all null and void.






I do know that it was fun to shoot at cans again. I spent an hour just cutting a couple of cans up after I made these two.

Ash...thanks again for putting on this contest.

Now maybe the real shooters will start coming in. :neener:

Todd


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's a tough call, GW. It certainly sounded like you hit it, but there was no reaction from the can at all. I would call it a hit. Nice shooting, buddy.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Jax. It's too close of a call for me. You could make it an easy call by getting out there and doing it in less shots. 

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like a hit to me, Todd!

Also, no-one else is yet qualified to protest, so I'll allow it.

Good work, Wolfmeister


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I haven't slept in several days, but I'm going to shoot a video anyway. I'm just waiting for the wife to awake from her slumber.

For now, here's this alien lifeform I found in my backyard:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't even watch this. Just... don't do it. Nothing to see here. Move along.






I think that was 17 shots. Doesn't matter, it was more than it took GW. Of course, he did have a phantom hit and FOUL I CRY! How can you call that a hit? SHENANIGANS!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I had a little time to shoot today, so I got out the pvc pipe, electrical tape and let the ******* in me take over.

Jax...You cried foul over the ghost hit.....wait till you watch these :neener: :rofl:

1) I give you the worlds worst Rube Goldberg style (not a true one by any means) machine for hitting a pop can with a slingshot...not to mention that it took a little help in the end to finish the job. :iono:






2) This has to be the poorest video on youtube. I don't think the best film editor in the country could make this good. It's blurry, shaky, the commentary is lousy, but at least the idea sucks . I do wish I had a cameraman for this one...would have come out a lot better. Oh yea....I swear on a stack of Simple-shot and Pocket Predator and Wingshooter slingshots, that I was at 165 yards for this shot as I was too tired to walk back and forth again to verify it.






I can't wait to here all the complaints on these....so come on everyone, let me hear it .

Just remember one thing....these were done to intentionally push the rules to the breaking point and beyond (I was jealous of Jax, he had his own rule and I wanted one too )....and were done for fun....and to get your reactions....nothing more....nothing serious....for entertainment only.

Ash....disqualify these if you like. I just wanted to make you smile.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> I had a little time to shoot today, so I got out the pvc pipe, electrical tape and let the ******* in me take over.
> 
> Jax...You cried foul over the ghost hit.....wait till you watch these :neener: :rofl:
> 
> ...


Todd, first of all let me say, I was terrified you were going to get hit by a car for a minute. lol  Glad you're alright! Secondofall, way to pull the Jaximus rule. I applaud your efforts


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... Todd... I don't think even Bill Hays can do that :rofl:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm locking this thread. We've found the winner. Nobody can top Gray's video, I'm sorry.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahahahahaa! Now there's a loophole I hadn't considered 

I will reserve my decision for now and consider the ethics of such a shot. We wouldn't want little kids to try such a thing 

I will also point out that even if it stands, it can be beaten on the tie-breaker by getting from shot to hit in a shorter time.

Good work, Todd! :rofl:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO That was actually pretty good, GW. Quite devious of you. CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm glad my videos are being taken as fun and that people are enjoying them.

BToon....thanks for the concern, the cars were all slowing down to see "what is that idiot doing in the street?'

E-shot....I'm pretty sure that Bill could have used the top backstop and made the shot. I did actually take a few shots from the side of the road and found that it was possible to make it that far, but I couldn't get it dialed in.

ABG....no no no... :nono:..this is meant as a challenge, I WANT others to come up with something. This is my way of getting a few people involved and having fun .....but thanks for the compliment :lol:.

Ash...the loophole was the point of all this!! I know it can be done quicker, but that was as fast as this fat boy could go that distance and not fall down or pass out .

Jax...hehehe :naughty:. Excellent!! I really am looking forward to seeing what you will come up with. I know it will be cool.

I really did have a lot of fun out at the range yesterday. I did learn a couple of things and got to show off a few of my slingshots. I can't wait to get back out and really start to shoot at longer distance.

Thanks again guys.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've come up with several great ways to do this one in one shot, but being the organiser of this contest it frustrating that I can't enter them myself! 

Let's just say that 75 metres of rubber might come in handy. So might a sloping street with several hundred fret of clean kerb/gutter.

Do your worst, gentle folk!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rube Goldberg style thats my new goal !!! thanks a million !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright, this seems like too much fun : ) I have to get on this.... now I don't have much time so I will have to go for the one shot deal... now I have to ask all of my neighbors to open up the doors to their screened in areas so I can get the distance through their back yards... other wise there will be a 3/8 hole going through 12 screens 

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Leon....LGD...no fun to sit and watch....get in on the action!!

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Go to it, guys! There are lots of ways to win it.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This is my 1997th post, so chances are this weekend is your last chance to shoot yourself into first place!

I will let it run until Sunday is finished in every part of the world. Yes, even Alaska!


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

haha I love these contests, very entertaining. Who ever thought up this challenge is a genius.

I frequent a forum for every one of my hobbies, but the members of this forum are by far the most interactive. bravo


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

there beauties


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

About 12 hours to go, regardless of where you are.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, well, well. Time's up and the mighty and cunning Gray Wolf of Iowa is the victor. I'm very disappointed to note that the End of the World Child of Oblivion hasn't appeared to claim the grand prize, but hey... he's a busy dude, what with all them pack rats and fat beavers.

I might just roll this challenge out again in future. I want to put my own cunning marble tracking machines to the test in hopes of a one-shot wonder. Until then, I might issue some non-shooting, non-sit-on-your-butt giveaways for building and trading prowess.

Stand by your mailbox, GW! Your mail man's burden just got a few ounces heavier 

Nice shooting, nice videoing and nice work on the Rube Goldberg front. Your solution is even simpler than I had thought possible


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great giveaway ASH, and congratulations to GW!! Well earned victory.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ash, thank you for a great contest!! Of course my Rube Goldberg Machine was simple....it came from a simple mind :neener:...and an out of shape (and lazy) guy that didn't want to carry any more materials and tools close to 200 yards as vehicles aren't allowed where I was shooting.

I did try to make the shot for real....but I wasn't able to tell where the shots were hitting, so I couldn't make the right adjustments. I did find out that a 20mph wind makes a 1/2" steel ball move a long way over that distance.

I would love to see what someone can do who has the time and talent and imagination to do this properly. A good marble machine is cool to watch.

Thanks again, Ash, I had a lot of fun with this contest. And, I'll be waiting anxiously to relieve my postal carrier of his extra burden. :rofl:

Todd


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

GW ... I loved the "one shot" video, never seen in such detail a slomo ball travelling so accurately toward the target ... LOL! you just saved my morning friend :rofl: ... ACCEPTED !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Great giveaway ASH, and congratulations to GW!! Well earned victory.


Thanks Btoon. I don't know about well earned, but cheesy....absolutely :rofl:.



Arturito said:


> GW ... I loved the "one shot" video, never seen in such detail a slomo ball travelling so accurately toward the target ... LOL! you just saved my morning friend :rofl: ... ACCEPTED !!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Arturo...I'm glad I could give you a laugh this morning. Believe me...S L O W was the right word. And out of breath, also .

Todd


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations, GW. I believe you may be getting your own rule in ash's next contest, hahaha.

I'd intended to further participate, but I got busy, then I got sick over the weekend. That pretty much put the kibosh on any of my dastardly plans. That's fine, though. I'll save them for later.

ash, as usual your generosity is only surpassed by your good looks and rocking bod. Much respect to you, good sir.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Jax. Hope your feeling better.

Todd


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

great shooting! congrats!


----------

